# Joey 3/26/21



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Highwater here is putting the big fish in shallow slack water. Dragging in 3&4’ deep water this morning and found this one. 42lbs


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Hell yeah!!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Slob.......
The fish that is..


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a fine one Joey. What possessed you to fish that shallow? You smart or sumpin'?

Is that a Nam vet holding the fish?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Another good'un !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

That's a beast! I've always enjoyed catching big fish shallow. Way to go!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Well done sir!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> That's a fine one Joey. What possessed you to fish that shallow? You smart or sumpin'?
> 
> Is that a Nam vet holding the fish?


Water temp and High water.
Im not sure if he’s a Vet.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Did u see it or did the boat hit a bump cause that’s one big fish

or fish finder


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

halo1 said:


> Did u see it or did the boat hit a bump cause that’s one big fish
> 
> or fish finder


Side scan showed several big fish in the area but we were just fishing shallow backwater areas due to all the other water being so high and swift.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Joey have you stretched the legs out on that boat yet? Speed, mileage @ 3500, what you think about it, likes/dislikes?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice fish Joey! Keep on keepin on!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Joey have you stretched the legs out on that boat yet? Speed, mileage @ 3500, what you think about it, likes/dislikes?


I love everything about this boat. Top end it will hit around 56-57. 3500rpms I’m close to 4. May be a lil over 4. Love this rig.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Damn that is fast! that is good mileage as well. Goood deal.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That’s another goodun


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

what'd he eat?
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jack2 said:


> what'd he eat?
> jack


 butterflied bream


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

saw a friend of mine yesterday at walmart and he said that's what they caught em on up at jones bluff dam.
jack


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

JoeyWelch said:


> I love everything about this boat. Top end it will hit around 56-57. 3500rpms I’m close to 4. May be a lil over 4. Love this rig.


Sorry, remind me what kind of boat is it again?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Got Her!!!


Can’t wait to get some catfish slime and river mud on it.




www.pensacolafishingforum.com


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

What kind of side scan are you using, Joey?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Corpsman said:


> What kind of side scan are you using, Joey?


I’m using Humminbird Helix right now but planning to move to Garmin next.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

SurfRidr said:


> Sorry, remind me what kind of boat is it again?


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

Boardfeet said:


> View attachment 1076865


Scavenger 210


----------

